# TDI Haldex Fault codes 00448 & 002248



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

When pulling away from junctions quickly in the wet I noticed the front wheels would spin easily. Connected up to vagcom and found:

00448 - Haldex Clutch pump (v181) 011 open circuit.
002248- Valve for controlling clutch operating angle (n373) 014 intermittent

I've done a bit of research and found the Haldex controller can let in water and corrode. I've taken mine off today and some water has got in as there but no corrosion on the pcb. Fuse is ok.

The plan was to send the Haldex controller to "Auto Fault Finder" as they have a test rig for Haldex and charge £117.50 to test, repair and reseal.

Do you think it's worth sending my unit off as there is no corrosion? Im thinking it could be the pump but why have I got the clutch valve fault aswel.

Thanks for any advice


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Having seen a number of Haldex problems on here, the pump issue is more common than any problem with water ingress to the controller.

Given your comment that there's no corrosion on the pcb and that the pump fault says 'open circuit' I would go for replacement of the pump/motor and change the oil at the same time.

The clutch operating angle fault may just be a cascade one.


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks for the reply! I will check resistance across the pump today. Do you know if I can put 12v straight to it to test the pump, I presume so.

Yeah the clutch fault is strange, it has only recently come on but can it be related to the pump?


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Most likely haldex fluid hasn't been changed enough and so the pump has gone


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

I had the n373 fault which autofault finder fixed. Despite it showing the fault n373 which as you say indicates that the board is likely suffering from corrosion that I was told it is much more likely to still be the pump. In my case it wasn't the pump and was just corrosion on the board which was fixed by cleaning and resealing. If you have the board out check that nothing on the board needs a re solder as I have seen someone who's fault was caused by this problem in the past.

You can also use vcds to check the measuring blocks, in my case I didn't have the correct voltage.

I really don't know a lot about this stuff but from what I read and was told by auto fault finder that the pump is much more likely to go. The oil filter at the pump gets clogged up and causes the unit to burn out. Audi do not sell this filter separately but the same part is used and is classed as a serviceable item across the rest of the gen 4 haldex vag range.

To buy the filter it is around £70/80. Pretty sure the guy told me they and awesome gti can supply them.

Auto fault finder will also fix your pump but don't think they do that by post although it maybe worth asking. For a drive in/out pump repair they charge £300 which is £80 for the filter, £80 for the haldex oil change so I can only assume that they must repair other components on the pump at the same time.

If your close enough I would say it's worth taking your car in, they told me they can fix 95% of haldex units regardless of the problem. That the have lists of the corresponding part numbers, have other haldex units that they can take parts from if required.

For reference mine was the n373 board, stripped cleaned and resealed for a drive in service cost £160 it has been perfect since and has no vcds errors.

I am assuming your car is same as mine with a gen 4 haldex, I think some TT's earlier ones have a gen 2 unit.

edit just cut and paste this from their fb site, it wasn't my car they were referring to a lady who the main dealer had tried to take for 2.5k

We are seeing more and more late model low mileage VW/Audi vehicles with Haldex issues. These generation 4 Haldex vehicles are burning out the pump due to clogged filter units but are unavailible to buy from VW/Audi/TPS as they are "fitted for life" and a "non service component". We find this shocking for 5 year old 50k mile vehicles, but not as shocked as the owners who are told they need a complete rear Haldex coupling at the best part of £2500!! We stock replacement filters, oil and pumps to revive these non functioning Haldex systems. As such we offer a same day drive in drive out repair service with no delay on parts orders. Also we can supply filters mail order.


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

Excellent info there thanks very much all!

I put 12v to the pump and no noise/movement so presume that's the fault. The resistance across the pump is 36ohms.

Looks like I need to get a pump, filter and oil on order and take it to my local vag specialist as its too difficult working on ur back

I'll have a chat to auto fault finder when they open on Tuesday 
Cheers


----------



## Grumpy_SWE (Jul 26, 2011)

Pretty much the same problem i had.

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1078833

Pump worked (Kinda) but when starting the car, pressure would only reach 50% and then the pump would auto shut down.


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks!
Ive been in contact with Auto fault finder, they are a Excellent company and very helpful and friendly guys!
New Haldex pumps are around 6-7 ohms so mine is 100% dead.

I've got a new pump, oil and Haldex filter on order £265 including delivery! Although it looks simple to fit I'm getting it fitted at my local Audi Specialist as it will be so much easier on a ramp.

Will update with result


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

That sounds pretty reasonable nice one 8)


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Looking good for restoration of 4WD! 
Parts prices seem reasonable so I hope it all works out OK and the clutch DTC doesn't come back. I still think that must be just a cascade code.

Those resistance figures across the pump are useful, not seen that information before.


----------



## Craig_09 (Jul 20, 2015)

Had the Haldex pump, oil and filter fitted and now I have fully working fault free 4wd. Very happy!!

Thanks everyone for the advice saves some money diagnosing faults ourself!


----------



## RFHWayne (Feb 3, 2015)

Good to hear you got it sorted Craig.
Thanks bhoy78 for the info regarding Auto Fault Finder, they are not too far from me and it's useful to know if I ever get a haldex fault. Cheers.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Good result and it's nice to get the feedback on the outcome.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Great news will make a major difference


----------

